# Bill would bring California handgun restrictions to North Carolina



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Bill would bring California handgun restrictions to North Carolina


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/06/07/nc-gun-roster-sold-preventing-faulty-weapons/


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Monkey see monkey do........


----------

